# Need help with wifi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Klue22

Please Help!!!!

 i recently installed windows XP pro sp2 on my computer, this was after i formatted the HD so its a pretty clean comp.
so i had a wireless n pci card in it, it installed perfectly no trouble...

except...

when i try to access my wireless router, it says "aquiring network address" for like 10 mins before it times out to say "limited or no connectivity"
i have this same pci card in my other desktop and i have made sure the settings match the settings of the card in the other computer, but still no dice.
i am using all linkseys equipment, and a linkseys wireless N gigabit router
i am also able to access my wireless router using my laptop... so i really am pretty stumped any ideas?


----------



## Vizy

on your laptop, or w/e computer can connect to the router:
Go to start--allprograms-accesories-command prompt
type in 'ipconfig' without the quotes
press enter
note down the 'default gateway' adress
open up ur browser type in that address to reach ur router homepage
find an option to reset router to default settings
wait till router is rebooted
and try again and see if ur connection works


----------



## spanky

also if what Vizy said doesn't work. there should be a reset button on the router.


----------



## Klue22

thx guys, ill try that right now


----------



## Klue22

hmmmm, still no dice....ne more ideas?


----------



## cRABu

check your router if  DHCP server is turned on. This means automatic ip addressing is enabled. If it is, use automatic ip config. If DCHP server is disabled than you must set a manual ip address. A manual ip addres shoud be 192.168.0.X ( X = any nr from 1 to 255).


----------



## Klue22

DHCP server is on for now, and ive also tried the fixed ip option with no luck...
any other thoughts?


----------



## Vizy

Vizy93 said:


> on your laptop, or w/e computer can connect to the router:
> Go to start--allprograms-accesories-command prompt
> type in 'ipconfig' without the quotes
> press enter
> note down the 'default gateway' adress
> open up ur browser type in that address to reach ur router homepage
> find an option to reset router to default settings
> wait till router is rebooted
> and try again and see if ur connection works



the reason behind these directions was to turn off the MAC adress filtering, since i assumed you knew nothing of routers. however as it seems u do....check if there is any MAC adress filtering.


----------



## Klue22

MAC filtering is off...
but i think i found the problem, i ran a diagnostic with the Broadcom wireless configuration utility and the SPROM format validation test failed, does anybody know anything about this? google hasent been much help.

in the utility i ran the test in it says:

"This test [SPROM Format Validation] verifies the content of the SPROM by reading a portion of the SPROM and computing the checksum. The test fails if the computed checksum is different than the checksum stored in the SPROM"


----------



## Vizy

All i can find is that SPROM is serial PROM...so idk what to say. but after browsing around it said soemthing about having a bad wireless card (???) w/e its apossibilty. 

Damn, i g2g study for history test tomorrow, goodluck with it, ill help u out more in the morning.


----------

